# Banana hold...... Ahem, I mean headphone stand.



## Pingupenguins

Enjoy.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Diversified-42978-Banana-Holder/dp/B000G66N2M/ref=pd_sim_hg_1


----------



## obobskivich

I like this one:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Natures-Way-Banana-Keeper-1-ct/10451960

Dishwasher safe too.


----------



## runswithaliens

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Diversified-42978-Banana-Holder/dp/B000G66N2M/ref=pd_sim_hg_1


 
   
  Nice one!  Now I'm looking around my workstation area to see if I have anywhere to set one of those.
  Upon closer inspection I see that is a "Euro" Banana Holder, and I wasn't even aware that they were growing bananas over there... let alone hanging them from hooks!


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

Nice find....just ordered two of them.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





case sensitive said:


> Nice find....just ordered two of them.


 
   
  Lol I ordered one too. I'll post up some pics when I get mine.


----------



## runswithaliens

Amazon sales analysts are going to be scratching their heads trying to figure out what market trends have lead to this sudden increase in Euro Banana Hook sales.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Got mine today. I only have one headphone, so here it is!


----------



## FrequencyBlue

lol, head fi... just... Lol...


----------



## tzjin

That HD25 has been taken to a new level of attractiveness! Are those braided 26awg cables with an Oyaide plug?
   
  Still my favorite. http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Woods-Rattan-Banana-Hang/dp/B000BDBR8A


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





tzjin said:


> That HD25 has been taken to a new level of attractiveness! Are those braided 26awg cables with an Oyaide plug?
> 
> Still my favorite. http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Woods-Rattan-Banana-Hang/dp/B000BDBR8A


 

 Yeah its a 26 AWG OFC cable, but terminated in a right angled neutrik.  Where are the pictures from "casesensitive"? I want to see what he ended up doing with his 2 banana holders.


----------



## Noks

They're sold for 40$ on Amazon.ca >.>. Is there any others? I'd really like one for my AD700s but 40$ might be a little bit too much.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





noks said:


> They're sold for 40$ on Amazon.ca >.>. Is there any others? I'd really like one for my AD700s but 40$ might be a little bit too much.


 
   
  What about 50$ for a real headphone stand like this one (by Hieutrung Handcrafts):

   
  It puts much less stress on the headband than many banana hangers' hook.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Well, for $10 I don't expect much. So I have no problems with my banana holder.


----------



## Darien

my 650s thank you. love this thing, great build quality and does the job perfectly. love how "banana stand" is 11.50 but when you search "headphone stand" the price goes up to 60$+ and has a much crappier design for the headband. 
  
 kinda like how people pay more and get less with macbooks, bmws, and schiit products.


----------

